# Axis IP Camera Help



## lieperjp (Mar 31, 2009)

Help!

Recently (ok, almost a year ago) we installed a network camera in our theatre to record seminars/events in the auditorium.

Yes, I know that the ip camera was not the way to go. I even thought that before it was purchased. But the powers that be decided to go with this - thinking that it would be the best solution.

It was a DIY job by our IT department... and we have it sort of working. However, the quality really is bad - both audio and visual.

I don't believe there is anything that we can really do. However, I was told to see if I could find an AXIS dealer/installer or something to help us try to find a solution. The Axis website provides little help, and their online help desk has not gotten back to us after five-six weeks. 

So... anyone know anything about Axis cameras?

We have the AXIS 215 PT video surveillance camera (which is the reason I don't think it will work for the application we want it to work for). The video quality is acceptable, but for what we need it to do the sound is terrible. 

It seems like there some internal sound processing happening, almost like a gateway, and it is very scratchy with a bit of popping. Just one person speaking is ok - not great, not even good, but ok - but anything else is terrible.

Any questions, let me know. If you know of an AXIS dealer/installer near the Twin Cities, MN, let me know. If you happen to be one and can service, please send me a PM or e-mail me at [email protected] . Thanks!


----------



## icewolf08 (Mar 31, 2009)

I hate to say it, but it really looks like you have the wrong tool for the job. It isn't designed to collect quality audio. First and foremost it is a surveillance tool. Plus streaming video and audio requires a lot of bandwidth so it all has to be low resolution/quality. I also doubt that any customer service person will really have any idea how to help you with a situation that is not what the camera was designed for.


----------



## lieperjp (Mar 31, 2009)

icewolf08 said:


> I hate to say it, but it really looks like you have the wrong tool for the job. It isn't designed to collect quality audio. First and foremost it is a surveillance tool. Plus streaming video and audio requires a lot of bandwidth so it all has to be low resolution/quality. I also doubt that any customer service person will really have any idea how to help you with a situation that is not what the camera was designed for.



Yup... that's what I keep saying. However, the people in charge seem to be grasping at straws so they don't go down in history as wasting a lot of money on something that doesn't work.


----------



## icewolf08 (Mar 31, 2009)

lieperjp said:


> Yup... that's what I keep saying. However, the people in charge seem to be grasping at straws so they don't go down in history as wasting a lot of money on something that doesn't work.



Tell them that you have exhausted your resources and that if they want to do something about it they should either contact the manufacturer or installer themselves or get a device that is designed to do what they want it to do.


----------

